# Any way to filter Facebook "spam"?



## girlbug2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I knew a certain person in real life before I added him in as a Facebook friend. Little did I know he would turn out to be one of those people who feels it necessary to clutter up the wall every hour with quotes, comments  and pictures he didn't even take. I wish now that I'd never befriended him online, however, the dilemma is that I can't just remove him from my list of Facebook friends, because that would be equivalent to telling him that I don't want him as a real life friend.

I just don't want to see all his clutter on my Wall!

As far as I can tell, Facebook has no "block" or "ignore" feature. It really should. But does anybody know of any software that would safely solve this problem?


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

Is it your wall or your newsfeed?  There is a way of hiding someone from your newsfeed.  The newsfeed posts have a gray X on the right.  Click the X and it gives you the option to hide that person.

I don't think there is a way of keeping one individual from posting to your wall, but you can remove any post you want.  Personally I delete anything off my wall that I don't want there.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2010)

If you go to their profile, on the left info column, at the bottom there is a report/block option.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 11, 2010)

Thanks, all. You'd think I could see the obvious, eh?


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

But is that what you want?  

If you block the person then they get taken off your friends list and cannot see your account, period.  They cannot see your page, or send you messages.  I thought you wanted to avoid that as the person is a real-life friend?


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 11, 2010)

I chose the "hide" option on my newsfeed. You were correct btw, it was my newsfeed not my wall that was getting cluttered up.

Will "hide" take anybody off my friends list? It didn't seem to indicate so, but Facebook is a minefield for me and I can't tell.


----------



## Carol (Oct 11, 2010)

No, "hide" keeps your friends list intact.  The person will not know they have been "hidden", nor will it affect their ability to contact you directly via PM or posting on your wall.  

I have "hidden" a couple of friends for similar reasons 

It is also possible to hide certain applications.  For example, if you don't play Mafia Wars, you can "hide" all of the posts from that game so you never see them in your news feed.


----------



## Big Don (Oct 14, 2010)

Oh good God! I've got an ex-fiance who drives me up the wall. (Pun intended)
Because she is my cousin's sister-in-law, I'm stuck with her, thanks, Carol, you've saved what I jokingly refer to as my sanity.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 15, 2010)

Why do I have the feeling that a lot of my posts aren't going to show up on my FB friend's feeds anymore now?  Sigh.


----------



## Carol (Oct 15, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Why do I have the feeling that a lot of my posts aren't going to show up on my FB friend's feeds anymore now?  Sigh.



Your posts are interesting!

Pumpkins and trebuchets?  Nuff said


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 15, 2010)

Good Question and good answers.

I have deleted many things from my wall and one person asked, and I told them I also have Business people looking i.e. for Martial Arts or for the company I work for. 

I then had to explain that I would stop by their work with copies of what they posted and pass it out to their boss and co-workers. I never did get anymore questions on why I removed something. 

I did de-friend a few people or clean up the friend's list. I just did not want to play the games nor join their religion/sect. I was asked, they were good for a while and then it started over. So I dropped them. They requested again, and I am not spammed. So Far.


----------

